# rincuorare



## Maria_del_Valle

"Velocemente passavano dal suo viso, che a me pareva bellissimo, al mio e aggiungevano *rincuorate" *
*Velozmente pasaban de su rostro, que a mí me parecía precioso, al mío y añadían ¿?*
No encuentro por ninguna parte el significado de ésta última palabra. Gracias.


----------



## dianoche

El verbo italiano "rincuorare" en español sería "ofrecer consuelo". Pero no está claro el uso este participio en tu frase. "Aggiungevano rincuorate" no suena en italiano, aunque se trate de poesía...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

dianoche said:


> El verbo italiano "rincuorare" en español sería "ofrecer consuelo". Pero no está claro el uso este participio en tu frase. "Aggiungevano rincuorate" no suena en italiano, aunque se trate de poesía...


 No se trata de poesia sino de una frase del libro "Il cappotto del turco". Pero parece muy acertada tu interpretación. Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

*rincuorate* = consoladas


----------



## yanein

Non suona in italiano, se non con i due punti che mancano:
"le amiche di mia madre... aggiungevano rincuorate: «Maria...»"


----------



## gatogab

"Velocemente passavano dal suo viso, che a me pareva bellissimo, al mio e aggiungevano *rincuorate... ... ..." *

¿Qué viene después de '_rincuorate'_?

Pude que no sea consoladas, sino confortadas.
El contexto es importante.


----------



## yanein

"Strana bambina," dicevano le amiche di mia madre quando andavamo a salutarle. Velocemente passavano dal suo viso, che a me pareva bellissimo, al mio e aggiungevano rincuorate: "Maria invece assomiglia ad Angelo".
Il cappotto del turco, di Cristina Comencini


----------



## gatogab

yanein said:


> "Strana bambina," dicevano le amiche di mia madre quando andavamo a salutarle. Velocemente passavano dal suo viso, che a me pareva bellissimo, al mio e aggiungevano rincuorate: "Maria invece assomiglia ad Angelo".
> Il cappotto del turco, di Cristina Comencini


 
Creo que '_confortadas'_ sea la traducción.
Gracias yanein.


----------



## yanein

De nada. Se me ha ocurrido "aliviadas", también...  esa niña no cabe duda que es suya...


----------



## gatogab

yanein said:


> De nada. Se me ha ocurrido "aliviadas", también... esa niña no cabe duda que es suya...


Sollevate = aliviadas


----------



## maxpower76

Yo me quedo con consolar. Mejor que aliviar e igual que confortar. Sólo que el uso de consolar me parece más común.


----------



## azulines

Rincuorare quiere decir 
alentar, animar

Le aseguro que en aquella frase *Rincuorate* (es decir alguien les habia animado )

suena muy bien


----------



## yanein

En la frase, no es que alguien les había animado. Hay dos niñas. Una no se parece a sus padres. Escándalo. La otra sí, y las amigas chismosas se sienten "rincuorate"


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "...y añadian más tranquilas/aliviadas:"


----------



## azulines

yanein said:


> En la frase, no es que alguien les había animado. Hay dos niñas. Una no se parece a sus padres. Escándalo. La otra sí, y las amigas chismosas se sienten "rincuorate"



Te puedes animar a causa de aguien que te anima o tambien de alguna cosa que pasa

Por ejemplo si tu eres triste y desesperada y ganas € 40 mlliones me imagino que te sientes mejor verdad eheheheh


----------



## pattyfashiion

Disculpad por el retrazo pero alentar corresponde a "rincuorare"

Alentar a un amigo

Saludos hasta luego


----------



## gatogab

pattyfashiion said:


> Disculpad por el retraso pero alentar corresponde a "rincuorare"
> 
> Alentar a un amigo
> 
> Saludos hasta luego


----------



## honeyheart

yanein said:


> "Strana bambina," dicevano le amiche di mia madre quando andavamo a salutarle. Velocemente passavano dal suo viso, che a me pareva bellissimo, al mio e aggiungevano rincuorate: "Maria invece assomiglia ad Angelo".


Prima avevo pensato che "suo viso" si riferisse a quello di sua madre, ma dopo la spiegazione di yanein ho capito che si riferisce invece al viso dell'altra bambina, sua sorella .  Riguardo alla traduzione di "rincuorare", io credo che le parole che rendono meglio il suo senso in questa frase siano "reanimar" o "reconfortar":

_"Extraña niña", decían las amigas de mi madre cuando íbamos a saludarlas.  Rápidamente pasaban de su rostro, que a mí me parecía muy hermoso, al mío, y agregaban reanimadas: "María, en cambio, se parece a Ángel"._


----------

